# parque lumínico



## Marcy63

Hola, el contexto es un tema de iluminación , ¿cómo diríamos "parque lumínico" ? se aplica a todas las lámparas instaladas , me vendría bárbaro una ayuda


----------



## InterpreterALE

Lo que pude hallar fue: *Luminous Park*, no se si es el término especializado, pero al menos es una punta como para que empieces a trajabar en ello.

| A | L | E |


----------



## Marcy63

gracias....voy a seguir buscando


----------



## estemero

Creo que lo que no debes es intentar traducir literalmente la expresión *parque lumínico* porque el resultado puede ser, como mínimo, sorprendente para un angloparlante. De hecho, yo nunca había oído esa expresión aquí en España. Sí que se utiliza aquí la expresión *parque* como sinótimo de flota o de equipamiento pero nunca lo había oído para temas de alumbrado. Mi consejo es que busques una expresión más universal que sea equivalente dentro de tu contexto y que sea más fácilmente traducible.


----------



## apple123

¿y si ignoras lo de parque y pones algo así como _lighting devices_?
Sin más contexto es dificil....


----------



## Marcy63

sí, yo pensé algo como " overall lighting installation" ya que se refiere a la totalidad de lamparas instaladas


----------



## apple123

Si, algo así. Pero eso de overall.... yo lo haría desaparecer, no me suena muy bien....


----------



## Marcy63

SÍ, puede ser, habrÍa que poner algo como "full..." para indicar que es toda la instaciÓn cubierta por esa Área,  no?


----------



## apple123

Complete???? Pero no se si hace falta realmente, la instalación en si es la totalidad, no?


----------



## Marcy63

bueno, tomo tu sugerencia, ¡gracias!


----------



## pachanga7

Lighting system, tal vez


----------

